# Offshore fly fishing action Monday



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't just flyfish, but that was the main means. Thought I should post a link in this section
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/fun-solo-outing-monday-ob-238969/#post1909289


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pic Chris.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:

Got on them Mahi last Saturday on the beach. (non fly, they were moving fast, and hanging on the boat they got wise)
Hmmmmmmmmm, tacos!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I see the timeline Harry; fish on line, fish in pan, fish in your mouth......

please do not show the next step


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I see the timeline Harry; fish on line, fish in pan, fish in your mouth......
> 
> please do not show the next step


I second that!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Chris V said:


> please do not show the next step


:lol::lol:
Spoiler Alert: Not Going To Happen :no:
L8, Harry


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice shoes. :thumbup1:


----------

